# mk3



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

had a good look around a tts today and have to say the only thing i really like about it is the dash , i viewed the mk3 at an invited affair when they were first released ( i had my tt rs then ) and was nt impressed then !!
if the rs 3 dont impress me when i get my hands on one , audi wont be getting my cash next time round


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They won't care either way.. 
looks won't change over the existing models so its clearly not for you its safe to say.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I'm the other way round,like the car but not the dash!

Have a look at the Golf R,same car underneath for 10K less


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

leopard said:


> Have a look at the Golf R,same car underneath for 10K less


But it's a Golf and it looks shite.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

vagman said:


> But it's a Golf and it looks shite.


It's a TT and it looks shite.Each to their own fella.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

vagman said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Have a look at the Golf R,same car underneath for 10K less
> ...


Amen... the cabin materials and design is extremely poor.
It's a dull place to sit everyday and 30k, :lol: :lol: so much for peoples car.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > leopard said:
> ...


Obviously the Golf gets under your skin.You've only got to look on the recent topics about the TT on here to know this is a jest,dodgy panel fitment,back seats that don't match the front,clocks not keeping time etc and no doubt a host of other things that may go wrong with the dash 
Show me one 5 star review for the TT and I can show you 10 for the Golf [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > leopard said:
> ...


Well despite your appraisal of its qualities the Golf is selling in great numbers so someone's got it wrong. 
I'm no fan of the Golf and never have been but there are a lot of worse cars to be in, by a margin, and if you want a people's car then they start from £20k.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Were there not some really great PCP deals on the Golf R a while back?


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

i just dont like its lines , i think the mk2 had the right lines but needed bringing up to date with gadgets and techky stuff they , imo could have tweaked the body slightly and made all the mods under the body 
its odd cause to me its like the peugeot rcz , a TT copy that has failed but this one IS the TT !


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Based on Leopard's posts about the Golf R, I test drove one and I really enjoyed it. It has a great sound to it and the cabin was fine. But it's just not as special as a TTS, I guess. But yeh, blinged up its going to be in the early £40ks - and thus ends up as a layer on the VW Group's pyramid of doom - want a souped up Golf? May as well get a TT. Want a souped up TT? May as well get a Cayman... Before you know it, you have a Bugatti but no home.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

+1.

Wait until the Golf R400 comes out.Going to be an absolute giant slayer


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Why are people comparing a Golf with a TT. Sure the underpinnings are similar and there both fantastic cars to drive but there worlds apart. One is, with the best will in the world a Golf. Now that's no bad thing as Golfs are nice if a little bland. The R goes some way in solving that but again it's just a fancy Golf. Why not save the cash and get the classier looking GTi with more badge kudos. It's almost as good as the R for a lot less. The R and TTS drive so similar that end of the day it comes down to what you think would look better on your drive and do you need the extra doors. If the answer to the latter is yes then buy a Golf or S3 and save a little cash etc. However if you at all care about the former then anyone not in the know (of cars) wouldn't give two sh#ts about your shiny new Golf in your drive with big wheels. The TTS on the other hand...

Also regarding model evolution. Don't expect there to be a massive swing in design ethos model to model. Everything is carefully considered to not only move the brand on with a fresh design but also stay loyal to what made it popular in the first place. Why do you think the Golf does so well or Porsche is still around. Or the likes of Apple killing it sales wise. People don't like radical change. If your company adopts a massive departure in design change the it usually spells troubled times or low sales. So the model will continue to get tweaked and perfected and if you don't like it there are plenty other marks around who will happily take your money. Lol.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

The big test for the brand will happen with the launch of the TTQ 'Evoque Slayer' next year, ie will it broaden the appeal of the brand or diminish its existing image? But they will sell squillions of those, so I doubt they'd be too worried anyway. For me, the performance improvements and cabin redesign more than offset the conservative external redesign and I agree it needn't have been too radical anyway. I would like to see a more radical TTRS, however - just slapping on an Argos spoiler and tweaking with the grill really isn't enough for a car that will be that expensive.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Imo when the ttq comes out and other derivatives of the same ilk then I think the model will lose it's cache for enthusiasts and might be time to move on.As far as a business stratagy is concerned then it makes complete sense as it will just be another white goods' commodity bought by the masses.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

leopard said:


> Imo when the ttq comes out and other derivatives of the same ilk then I think the model will lose it's cache for enthusiasts and might be time to move on.As far as a business stratagy is concerned then it makes complete sense as it will just be another white goods' commodity bought by the masses.


Agree, they will be watering down the style of the TT, being a small sporty looking coupe or ragtop currently.

Can't see the masses rushing out and buying the TTQ at £50k+ somehow...


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

the ttq might be the problem , the mk3 tts is too high !!! i suppose a set of after market springs could sort that !


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Shug750S said:


> Agree, they will be watering down the style of the TT, being a small sporty looking coupe or ragtop currently.
> 
> Can't see the masses rushing out and buying the TTQ at £50k+ somehow...


Remember money is cheap at the moment and if the TTQ is half the success that the Evoke was,then everybody and his dog will be rushing out to get one on finance.Not many people these days buy a car outright.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

It's interesting how many TT owners have either owned or are planning to buy an Evoque - or perhaps have one as a second car. The TTQ (and I just made that up, gawd knows if that's what it will be called) will sell by the bucket load. Audi said only one of the concepts would make it and there are three of them (excluding the Quattro Sport 420 and TTClubsport). But what they say and do might not be the same..!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

your right , i am one of those who have just ordered an facelifted evoque with the new jag engine because i now need something a lot more practical , the salesman at LR said they are taking a lot of new orders from TT owners , if you spec it right and negotiate yourself a good deal they are not that much more expensive than a Q3 with the same options , which in my opinion is bland looking
i do like the new TTS , i also looked at the golf R it drives very well but the inside is just not special and the boot is small 
i would defo go back to a TT in the future when my needs change again


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

I have a TTS (picking up next week, hopefully). Also in the process of buying the new facelift Evoke too but to be honest I never knew the TTQ was going to happen. Not 100% sure I like it but I said the same about the TT when I saw the press photos. It's different certainly and I like that at least. The Q3 is bland and the Q5 has not been facelifted yet plus it has the same problem as the Q3 but least it has a better interior. Not sure I like the dilution of the TT brand though


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

leopard said:


> Obviously the Golf gets under your skin.You've only got to look on the recent topics about the TT on here to know this is a jest,dodgy panel fitment,back seats that don't match the front,clocks not keeping time etc and no doubt a host of other things that may go wrong with the dash
> Show me one 5 star review for the TT and I can show you 10 for the Golf [smiley=bigcry.gif]


What a load of twaddle... Seriously?

Under my skin, not at all, it's just dull and boring like a beige sofa. If I wanted a golf I could just buy one.
The reviews are a comparison of like cars to start with, so let's think, hmmm a golf in your logic is better than a 911/R8/M series BMWs. It's got a cheap interior, the fit and fitment is multiple levels below any Audi and you have no idea if anything will or won't go wrong with the audis. I could post a dozen problems with the golf ( from the tyres, to the fuel filler colour issues, to a leaking rear screen, vanity lights, iPod issues, I could go on..) does that make it 5 stars?

Forums are full of bitching on the little things, if you really want to talk about golfs, go find a vw forum..


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

@ Toshiba.

You have some seriously flawed understanding of my post there.Where did I mention that the Golf was better than the Porsche,R8,M-sport.
The bottom line is that the Golf R is the same car underneath as the TTs,same chassis,engine,Haldex drive system etc and is 10K cheaper (probably more with the discounts available) and imo the interior is better.

Each to their own but just don't go throwing your weight around here because it won't work.I understand your opinion but slagging off the car like you have smacks of trying to justify your own purchase.
Don't argue with me about the five stars either,take it up with the motoring press.They're the ones who have made the decision,not me.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Where, well All those car don't get 5 stars, so by your logic the golf is better in the same way you made an inference the TTS didn't get 5 stats( I have no idea either way if it does or doesn't) stars are opinions..

The comparison you made was a silly one, they are just not the same market.
Same for the comment made about Cayman - totally different cars, one has 2 seats, one has 4

I have no issues with opinion, each to their own. But this is an Audi forum.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I appreciate what you say and I do own an Audi TTS (mk2).The comparison isn't silly by any stretch.If everybody just agreed with everybody else about how great the mk3 is then it would make for a duller forum than a beige sofa,as you like to infer.
Live and let live and enjoy other people's opinions,relax and go with the flow,life's too short to get uptight :wink:


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh I don't know! I quite enjoy seeing the hackles rise... :twisted:


----------



## ptill1 (Jul 6, 2009)

What's wrong with beige sofa's!!!! this the right forum?????


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ptill1 said:


> What's wrong with beige sofa's!!!! this the right forum?????


 :lol: :lol: 
ptill1 You're the first person I've come across who has had the manual mk2 TTS and gone into the manual mk3 TTS.Care to share a comparison?


----------



## ptill1 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi leopard, as soon as it arrives I will. Should pick it up in about a month, fingers crossed. Always had manual TT's, great box.


----------

